

Remember Snood? Iminlikewithyou's new 'Dinglepop' looks better. - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/3/sneak_peek_dinglepop_charles_forman_s_new_game

======
v01and04
My FF crashed on pageload. Will think twice before clicking links here.

